# BOGO Wood Chips at Gander



## baboy (Feb 9, 2011)

I was just in Gander Mountain in Madison, WI and they had a sign above the wood chips that said "Buy one Get One Free Wood Chips"

just thought I would spread the news for those with one near them.


----------

